# Official Chicago Bulls vs San Antonio Spurs



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs. 








San Antonio is 1-0 with a 113-96 win over New Orleans. 

This will be the Bulls first game


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A bit of a preview from KC:



> If it seems like there have been 27 days of Derrick Rose ankle updates, it's because that's true.
> 
> Thursday, Rose finally will take the court for the first time since injuring the posterior tibialis tendon in his right ankle Oct. 2 in Indiana.
> 
> ...


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...i-29-bulls-bits-chicago-oct29,0,6981637.story


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'll be in the stands cheering tomorrow. Thank you Groupon! Looking forward to it. Talk about a tough opener.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

jnrjr79 said:


> I'll be in the stands cheering tomorrow. Thank you Groupon! Looking forward to it. Talk about a tough opener.


Same here.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Tough opener indeed. The next game won't be pretty either. However, after that it should be smooth sailing!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey taco_daddy, I see you live in Detroit. Did you catch any of BG and the Pistons game?



As for the Bulls game, I'm excited, though I wish the opponent was a little easier. I recently moved away from Chicago for the first time ever. I'm gonna need to cherish these nationally televised games.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

jimmy said:


> Hey taco_daddy, I see you live in Detroit. Did you catch any of BG and the Pistons game?
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Bulls game, I'm excited, though I wish the opponent was a little easier. I recently moved away from Chicago for the first time ever. I'm gonna need to cherish these nationally televised games.


Cherish is definitely the right word for it.

Don't expect a victory, but I'm pulling for one anyway - let's go Bulls!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Spurs looked very good last night against the Hornets. Won by 17 pts. 

This will be a tough test indeed. Major accomplishment if we win, but I'm not sure we should expect that. Spurs could very well be a top 2 or 3 team in the NBA this season.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Spurs looked very good and very deep last night. We will be tested no doubt. We will see if we are committed to playing defense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

From what I am reading, Rose is expected to play, but he says he is just 80%.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

P to the Wee said:


> Same here.


And we expect first hand accounts from all of you.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

narek said:


> And we expect first hand accounts from all of you.


...or else.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

By the way, I didnt mention this, the game is on TNT for those of you that didnt know. 

I plan on being here during the game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Looking ahead to Friday, btw, we are playing the Celtics on the road. Frankly I'm expecting a blowout loss. They look much better than I expected and I feel like they want to prove that our playoff series was just a fluke given KG was gone.

Rasheed and Marquis Daniels look like natural fits for them. Not to mention, the Bulls have never played well against Garnett. Ever.

Kinda wish this game didn't need to happen so early in the season. I expect an ugly loss and fans will overreact as always.

Really wish we weren't starting the season against 2 of the league's premier teams. Then again, maybe it helps us? We'll see I guess.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Bullsco, let's go!*



jimmy said:


> Hey taco_daddy, I see you live in Detroit. Did you catch any of BG and the Pistons game?


Naw, unfortunately I work nights so I am at the job when the game is on. 



yodurk said:


> Really wish we weren't starting the season against 2 of the league's premier teams.


Worse than that Miami and Cleveland have next. Miami is definitely beatable but it will require a lot of focus. LeBron is probably going to go nuts on us, especially after starting the season 0 - 2. Nonetheless, I think after the first ten games we should be at .500. Not bad, especially since we start playing all the top teams.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

finally season starts for the bulls!!!
maybe i'll stay up and watch a stream.

i hope the bulls can steal a win here, i also hope blair and j'kim have big games, since i have them on my fantasy team.

its a salary based fantasy league with the salary cap beeing 60mio $/€.
salary was determined by last year performance/ draft level.

Guards
Gilbert Arenas 6.35
Russell Westbrook 5.71
Tyreke Evans 4.75
Brandon Jennings 3.25
Anthony Morrow 2.93
Courtney Lee 2.38

Forwards
Rudy Gay 5.98
Michael Beasley 4.26
Jason Thompson 4.02
Hakim Warrick 3.67
Anthony Randolph 3.34
Marreese Speights 2.37
DeJuan Blair 0.50

Center
Brook Lopez 6.02
Joakim Noah 4.30

i got lots of sleepers and gambled on breakout seasons bigtime!!!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Taj and Dejuan should see some time against each other tonight going toe to toe

I predict Taj will be hitting from the elbow that will bring Dejuan to his knees 

This in turn will force the Dejuanaphiles to remove their feet from their mouths

Tajaholics on the other hand will throw their hands in the air with unbridled glee and make it seem as though the Taj nut sack riding movement is indeed becoming increasing hip.

But I am sure the Dejuanaphiles will keep their ear to the ground throughout the season to see if their charge keeps that nose for the ball 

Ultimately , the Dejuanaphiles may argue that their boy has proven he is resilient, thick skinned even , to the Knee issue.....but in the end I believe they will be forced to concede that it was a hairy issue and that whilst the Taj pick raised some eyebrows he will have proved himself worthy by really sinking his teeth into his role.... an ability and an effort that will make it easier even for the haters to stomach


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Taj and Dejuan should see some time against each other tonight going toe to toe
> 
> I predict Taj will be hitting from the elbow that will bring Dejuan to his knees
> 
> ...


:laugh:

Terrific.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

The Dejaunaphiles as you call them will also mention how Gibson is 4 years older than Dejuan if he does not perform as well as Taj. Also, they will mention how the problems with his knees were no big deal since he had played 2 full college seasons since his surgery in high school. 

With how much TT and Noah were dominated by big men from the Celtics in the 1st round and since the Bulls already had skinny ahtletic big men, there was no reason not to take a chance on Blair. Dejaun definitely would have filled a need for the Bulls. I understand why GarPax din't get a 3rd rookie however. They are penny pinchers. 

Maybe they will get someone like Dexter Pittman or Arize Onuaku in the 2nd round next year to fill that need. To me it just would be nice to have someone with Kendrik Perkins type of size/strength to come off the bench to deal with the strong big men of the league for the Bulls. Howard and Shaq still can't hit free throws!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Almost game time folks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Taj and Dejuan should see some time against each other tonight going toe to toe
> 
> I predict Taj will be hitting from the elbow that will bring Dejuan to his knees
> 
> ...


I have always loved reading your posts!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If we start off cold, game over...


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

BullsBaller said:


> The Dejaunaphiles as you call them will also mention how Gibson is 4 years older than Dejuan if he does not perform as well as Taj. Also, they will mention how the problems with his knees were no big deal since he had played 2 full college seasons since his surgery in high school.
> 
> With how much TT and Noah were dominated by big men from the Celtics in the 1st round and since the Bulls already had skinny ahtletic big men, there was no reason not to take a chance on Blair. Dejaun definitely would have filled a need for the Bulls. I understand why GarPax din't get a 3rd rookie however. They are penny pinchers.
> 
> Maybe they will get someone like Dexter Pittman or Arize Onuaku in the 2nd round next year to fill that need. To me it just would be nice to have someone with Kendrik Perkins type of size/strength to come off the bench to deal with the strong big men of the league for the Bulls. Howard and Shaq still can't hit free throws!


Well we have Aaron Gray to throw his size around , and quite honestly , I was surprised Aaron saw zero minutes in last year's series with the Celtics

I am not saying he would have been the solution but his size would have been difficult for Kendrick Perkins to counter if Vinny was prepared to mix it up a bit

For this season I would have liked to have seen someone like Brian skinner added to the roster to provide some vet interior toughness / defense and to throw a body on ..but alas

We don't need Dejuan


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you fans


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Well we have Aaron Gray to throw his size around , and quite honestly , I was surprised Aaron saw zero minutes in last year's series with the Celtics
> 
> I am not saying he would have been the solution but his size would have been difficult for Kendrick Perkins to counter if Vinny was prepared to mix it up a bit
> 
> ...


I have always been a fan of Skinner. He would have added to the team no doubt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blair had 14 points last night on 7-10 shooting


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

according to King Joseus' signature, we better win this sucker


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dornado said:


> according to King Joseus' signature, we better win this sucker


I agree, to be a serious playoff contender, we need to win the majority of our home games! That means even against the elite teams in the league.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Pop was smart last night on the first of a back to back to start the season . None of their key players played more than 20 to 25 minutes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I normally dont agree with barkley but his take on the bulls is spot on! We were not contenders with Gordon we are not contenders without him. He said we gotta find that player that will play with Rose. He also said we were a solid team. He is correct.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I already like McHale!  He said if Rose gets in the lane and makes things happen the Bulls could win this game. 

I wonder if he knew Derrick is not 100% for this game.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Amare just might be that guy . I prefer him more to Boozer or Bosh . I would give anything to get him not named Derrick or Joakim


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Got to laugh at Shaq calling Chris Bosh the Ru Paul of big men . Shaq cracks my sh_t up .


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Noah and Deng on the board early


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Go Bulls!*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the tip


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the layup


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

6-0 to start


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Was that Rose with the block?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Noah looking strong early, I like it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons makes it 6-0


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls looking good to start things off! 8-2 lead early and Spurs call a timeout.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose to Noah makes it 8-2!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

What a start . Joakim looks the biz and the hangtime of Derrick on that block on DickJeff!

OMG!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Glad to see the Bulls off to a good start. Rose looks as fast as ever so, so far his injury doesnt seem to be bothering him. 

TT has taken two bad shots!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

In that opening the Bulls defense looks good.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm glad Collins is calling this one - he always does a solid job.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finley can still shoot the ball well


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah has 3 boards already


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Blech. Noah passes to the ref...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lol who was Noah passing the ball to? lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game tied at 8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tyrus what the hell was that?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson in for TT, good


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

phantom call on Tyrus


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich in for Rose. 

Deng scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller in for Noah and misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Just what I feared, we are shooting 31%


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

13-2 run before Bulls take a timeout. Blargh.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus wasn't getting the benefit of the calls (and had one terrible one called against him)... but it really seemed like he was letting it get to his head as well. I'm as big a Tyrus fan as anyone, but jesus... forced jumpers/shots early and bad reactions to some tough luck... we need him to grow out of that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> 13-2 run before Bulls take a timeout. Blargh.


they did that last night and never slowed down.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons and TT are combined 1-7


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Deng with a nice strong move to the hoop that didn't fall.. Miller there to pick up the garbage


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice move by Deng, Miller with the put back


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Gibson getting plenty of time early


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well Gibson is 0-2 so far


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Blair's travel bails him out of getting rejected by Taj Gibson.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits after the offensive rebound


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson 0-3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson going to the line, foul on Blair

he hits both fts 18-16 Spurs


----------



## BigMan (Mar 18, 2003)

Well, we are getting the Blair VS Gibson matchup now huh?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits the three! 

Hill fouls Miller.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Ginobili is good at basketball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice drive by Kirk!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

23-22 Spurs after the 1st - not a bad start, I suppose.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are shooting 36%, Spurs 50%, yet we are down by just one. 

Our power forwards are 0-6 for two points. 

M. Ginobili 8, T. Duncan, L. Deng 6.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

OK after that first time out they pushed stuff that wasn't there 

Luol looks good even where the offense isn't running for him 

Taj forced one or two shots he didn't need to but held his own against Blair. Taj looked good protecting the defensive board at the end of the 1st. He's wiry strong and a hustler.

Kirk looks like his speed has improved and that last driving play past George Hill

Tyrus ....oh Tyrus.... some bad forced shots to start.

San Antonio's defense looks strong and we need Derrick , Salmons and Miller ( yes Miller to dribble drive in and push them back to open up the mid range J more


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Good call on Tyrus - he was definitely forcing it out there, let's hope he gets his head together...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson rebound and two!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Gibson has to have half a dozen boards by now


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus in at the 3 now... Pargo and Rose better hit some shots


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good missed both free throws


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose for two with a long jumper


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

nice floater in the lane by Rose over Ratliff, and 1.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the floater and was fouled. 

FTA good. 29-24 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Going with thomas instead of JJ at the sf position


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice pass by Rose to Gibson, Gibson is fouled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

So far a decent team effort for the Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 18 points in the paint. Gibson hits both fts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

oh no Pargo clanks a two point shot attempt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Parker flopped on that Rose barely grazed him


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with another jumper


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Duncan is getting great position and beating anyone we put on him


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Duncan is getting great position and beating anyone we put on him


He has done that his entire career


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the long jumper! Bulls down 1


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

i just heard Noah made a 17-foot jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah crashes the offensive board and is fouled!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> i just heard Noah made a 17-foot jumper


He did!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:lol: at Noah's shot and the you can't see me...

Gotta step it up defensively.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Spurs are shooting 56% bulls are up to 39%. 

D. Rose 7 J. Noah, L. Deng, T. Gibson 6

Noah and Gibson with 5 rebounds each. 

I will jinx us, Bulls with just 5 turnovers.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn Noah misses both fts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What a shot by Rose! Good hustle by Noah!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores! Glad to see that


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Salmons for threeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice ball rotation! Salmons for three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the offensive rebound


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the drive but was fouled.

fta- hits both 44-38 Bulls


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls playing well - let's keep it going!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We control the boards so far, 26-16. 9 offensive rebounds to zero!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are shooting 42%, Spurs have cooled to 52%


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Lu's J looking smoove

Gotta love Jo's "global" J


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng gets blocked. 

Spurs come out of the time out to tie the game with 6 straight points


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pargo with another brick


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich with a last second three to give the Bulls a 47-46 lead at the half!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the offensive rebound, Hinrick for three!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice to hear Deng playing a very small forward-ish game. Nice to see very balanced scoring, too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of two. 

47-46 Bulls

D. Rose 9 K. Hinrich, L. Deng 8. 

Spurs 

T. Duncan 12 M. Ginobili 10. 

Bulls have 28 rebounds, 10 offensive! 

T. Thomas 0-3, 2 rebounds, zero points in 12.50 minutes. He kills us when he plays bad.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Nice to hear Deng playing a very small forward-ish game. Nice to see very balanced scoring, too.


Deng is 4-8 with 5 rebounds. Looks solid in this game so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Barkley is right we need a good big man, but most of us already knew this.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow, a very nice picture here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah 6 points 7 rebounds, 2 blocks, 2 assists.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm really liking Lu and Kirk's games tonight.

Joakim is smoking and Derrick is Derrick

There is not much Jo can do against the big fundamental but he is playing him hard and with energy

And energy is the key for a team like this upfront that can out harrass their opponent and wear them down with pace


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Lu, Jo and Taj really using their quicks and their length to own the offensive glass and take San Antonio out of their defensive rebounding.

This will change as Pop will kick butts at half time


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's been fun to watch. They do look like a good team which is so encouraging.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas misses again


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

For those are watching now, does Rose's jumper have more arc?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT finally hits a jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas hits again with a long jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duncan makes the game look soooooo easy


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas with the block on the break.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with an offensive rebound and gets another one in the same possession!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the tip in!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons is just 2-10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the easy two! Assist Noah


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyrus must've gotten his butt whipped by VDN's hair at halftime.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas in transition gets fouled by Bonner. 

fta splits the pair.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Tyrus must've gotten his butt whipped by VDN's hair at halftime.


Good he needed it


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Man, I for one wouldn't have predicted the Bulls would be up with Salmons shooting 2/10. Crazy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah strong to the basket gets fouled by Ginobili

FTA hits both, bulls up 6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT hits another jumper!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Will the real Tyrus Thomas please stand up !


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

60-54 Bulls

.390% Spurs .479%

J. Noah, L. Deng 10

Spurs T. Duncan 18, M. Ginobili 10

TT has 7 points this quarter. 

Noah has 10 rebounds. Duncan 9.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Tyrus has come out in the 3rd and dead set looks like a completely different player

The boy is basketball bipolar


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Will the real Tyrus Thomas please stand up !


He is so much like Jekyll and Hyde!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Noah is awesome but I wouldn't blame him for Tim Duncan being Tim Duncan


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

But with Duncan in the post on a couple of possessions there has been very good team D that has lead to the SA turnover


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I prefer inconsistent halves over inconsistent games.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I was wondering if they were ever going to call a foul on that play. Kirk was mugged


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Noah is awesome but I wouldn't blame him for Tim Duncan being Tim Duncan


I agree.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kirk hits both fts, bulls up by 8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duncan is unreal


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the long jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT blocks Duncan. 

Salmons fouled on the break

Misses the first ft, hits the second, bulls up 9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller with two!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Lovin' this game!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller to TT with the dunk and fouled! Wow!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

70-58 Bulls!! 

3:02

Bulls have 4 men in double figures.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

IN TYRUS WE TRUST!

Behind the back from Kirk , Big Brad with the feed and Tyrus with the and 1 !

Tyrus's defense - his reaction time and his doubling / disruption has been absolute A Class this Quarter

When he plays like this he is a legitimate game changer


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

BTW ....

How good has Luol's J looked tonight

He looks Bank


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich, Nice!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> BTW ....
> 
> How good has Luol's J looked tonight
> 
> He looks Bank


Best game so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng has 12 ponts and 6 rebounds.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm not sure there's a player in the league I dislike as much as Richard Jefferson. Just his face makes me want to punch him. Is that bad of me?

Oh well, let's close this quarter well!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson in for Deng.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

LOL Miller with the layup!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of three Bulls up by 10! Lets put them away!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hah TBF is like a one man gamethread.

Good to see the Bulls are still up, hopefully they can put it away.


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

Come on now, lets finish this off!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> I'm not sure there's a player in the league I dislike as much as Richard Jefferson. Just his face makes me want to punch him. Is that bad of me?


NO I TELL YOU !

It should be a national past time


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Spurs will ramp up the defense big time. Let's see if the Bulls can keep up the unselfish play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Strong move by TT but was fouled. 

fta splits the pair, Gibson barely missed the tip in attempt


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> NO I TELL YOU !
> 
> It should be a national past time


Glad we're in agreement.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas had the right idea, he just missed Kirk with the pass


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT hits a jumper from the corner. 77-64


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose hits a jumper


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow the Spurs look old... and BAD. 

If the Bulls win this one good but a good team would be blowing out the Spurs by 25 right now.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Salmons just doesn't have his shot tonight. That three would've been big...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Wow the Spurs look old... and BAD.
> 
> If the Bulls win this one good but a good team would be blowing out the Spurs by 25 right now.


What 14 point lead isnt enough? LOL


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good job tonight by the Bulls - any time the Spurs lose is a wonderful thing.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> What 14 point lead isnt enough? LOL


Nothing's ever enough. 

Wouldn't have him any other way, though. Let's hope we have a lot of games where he has to throw out qualifiers....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have 45 rebounds to the Spurs 32. 14-4 in offensive


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> What 14 point lead isnt enough? LOL


A bigger lead would keep Rose on the Bench and not risking re injuring his ankle and JJ would get some Burn.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Nothing's ever enough.
> 
> Wouldn't have him any other way, though. Let's hope we have a lot of games where he has to throw out qualifiers....


Ya, lets hope!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Man Noah missed a dunk


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dang, Noah missed what would've been a crazy dunk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons needs to stop shooting


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like all those late nights taking care of the newborn is taking its toll on Salmons' shooting.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Good lord, Derrick Rose!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oh what a move by Rose......


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose at the foul line hits both Bulls 81-67


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

ROFL Lindsey listed at 190lbs, he hasnt weight 190 since he was in High School.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Both teams are shooting barely over 40%


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> A bigger lead would keep Rose on the Bench and not risking re injuring his ankle and JJ would get some Burn.


How about because Rose is only at 80%, the Bulls are only up by 14 (now 11).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Does San Antonio have enough left in the tank to make a run?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the floater


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits the jumper, bulls up by 13


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> How about because Rose is only at 80%, the Bulls are only up by 14 (now 11).


More like the Spurs are playing like they are at 0%.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I didnt know that. Parker and Ginobili have not scored this half

Ginobili just hit a ft


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> More like the Spurs are playing like they are at 0%.


No credit to the Bulls defense at all?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn should have had that three.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng hits another jumper!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Still a few minutes to go - don't let this one slip away, Bulls!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng is having a very quiet 16 points and 7 rebounds. His scoring tonight kinda crept up on me.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> No credit to the Bulls defense at all?


What defense?

The Spurs cant hit a shot to save their lives. 

I'm telling you this is more of the Spurs sucking *** tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A big team effort tonight! Five players in double figures. Deng is the high with 16. 

Salmons has had a bad game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Deng is having a very quiet 16 points and 7 rebounds. His scoring tonight kinda crept up on me.


I was thinking the same thing, its like he never makes an impact even though the stat sheet says he did.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> What defense?
> 
> The Spurs cant hit a shot to save their lives.
> 
> I'm telling you this is more of the Spurs sucking *** tonight.


I disagree. Bulls defense and rebounding has been the key. We want it more. It shows


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Oh Miller with the reverse layup


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I was thinking the same thing, its like he never makes an impact even though the stat sheet says he did.


He's made an impact tonight, whether you want to give him credit for it or not.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duncan will be a good player someday


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I was thinking the same thing, its like he never makes an impact even though the stat sheet says he did.


I'm actually view that the opposite way. Deng played the way a prototypical glue SF plays. Think Shane Battier.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose drove through the Spurs easily Blair fouled him. 

FTA missed both.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> I disagree. Bulls defense and rebounding has been the key. We want it more. It shows


Well its just my opinion, wanting it more has nothing to do with it. The Spurs look slow, old, tired and are playing a back to back game against a young running offense thats fresh and playing its first game of the season.

Like I said before a good team blows this team out by 30. The Spurs tonight look HORRIBLE.

PS. Wasn't Rose supposed to only play 30 minutes, I dont have the stat sheet but it seems like hes at 35 now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the easy shot. Finally


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

A back to back game, in which the first game was a blowout and the starting lineup sat the entire fourth quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well its just my opinion, wanting it more has nothing to do with it. The Spurs look slow, old, tired and are playing a back to back game against a young running offense thats fresh and playing its first game of the season.
> 
> Like I said before a good team blows this team out by 30. The Spurs tonight look HORRIBLE.
> 
> PS. Wasn't Rose supposed to only play 30 minutes, I dont have the stat sheet but it seems like hes at 35 now.


Ok I know, a good team does not have to beat the spurs by 30 to prove a point. We shut down Parker and Ginobili in the second half. 

Yes they look slow, but on the flip side we look faster and better, we wanted it more. 

VDN said his ankle would dictate his minutes


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We win by 7!! Good win


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls win! 1-0 beats 0-1 every time!


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

YEAH BULLS!!!! Just beat one of the best teams in the NBA. Great way to start the season.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont know what to take out of this game, there where moments where the Bulls looked the exact same as last year and then there where moments where they looked good.. Hard to judge when the Spurs looked so un interested and bad. 

Grade C+.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

J Johnson will see some time tomorrow. The second game of a back to back.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I dont know what to take out of this game, there where moments where the Bulls looked the exact same as last year and then there where moments where they looked good.. Hard to judge when the Spurs looked so un interested and bad.
> 
> Grade C+.


Sourpuss.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I dont know what to take out of this game, there where moments where the Bulls looked the exact same as last year and then there where moments where they looked good.. Hard to judge when the Spurs looked so un interested and bad.
> 
> Grade C+.


Imo a win against an elite team at home is always an A. We have to beat them at home.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Great game, Bulls!

Defense and rebounding was tremendous. Good to see all that hard work paying off, and that it wasn't just talk. 

We just beat one of the best teams in the league.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well its just my opinion, wanting it more has nothing to do with it. The Spurs look slow, old, tired and are playing a back to back game against a young running offense thats fresh and playing its first game of the season.
> 
> Like I said before a good team blows this team out by 30. The Spurs tonight look HORRIBLE.
> 
> PS. Wasn't Rose supposed to only play 30 minutes, I dont have the stat sheet but it seems like hes at 35 now.


Have you even watched the Spurs for the past decade? LOL. They have always been slow and boring. We just simply out ran them and didn't let them play at their typical pace. 

I enjoyed the TNT sound bytes, Vinny was absolutely coaching this game the right way. He was clearly telling our guys to push the pace, constantly; fast breaking was really the key for us generating offense in this game. Rose & Hinrich were terrific running the show at PG, with only 2 turnovers between them. That's exactly why we have one of the best backcourt rotations in the league this season.


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

fantastic stuff

great team effort, on both sides. Rebounding was amazing, Hinrich and Rose really bottled up Parker.

SA was coming off of a back to back, but they are an elite West Team , ill take it


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont give out an A just because they beat a good team who played like an F team. The Bulls shot 41% from the floor, I know everyone on here probably has the Bulls beating the Lakers in 4 now in the Finals but I'm keeping it real. 

The Spurs played like crap and you only win by 7?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I dont give out an A just because they beat a good team who played like an F team. The Bulls shot 41% from the floor, I know everyone on here probably has the Bulls beating the Lakers in 4 now in the Finals but I'm keeping it real.
> 
> The Spurs played like crap and you only win by 7?


Did it occur to you they played like crap because the Bulls' defense is legit once again? We pressured everything around the basket and really controlled the boards. This is the same trend we saw in preseason, btw, so I'm actually not very surprised.

This is a different team from last year, and that is intentional. We're bigger, better defensively, better rebounding. Probably won't be quite as good offensively without Gordon, but that's fine. Much of the offense will start at the defensive end.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Have you even watched the Spurs for the past decade? LOL. They have always been slow and boring. We just simply out ran them and didn't let them play at their typical pace.
> 
> I enjoyed the TNT sound bytes, Vinny was absolutely coaching this game the right way. He was clearly telling our guys to push the pace, constantly; fast breaking was really the key for us generating offense in this game. Rose & Hinrich were terrific running the show at PG, with only 2 turnovers between them. That's exactly why we have one of the best backcourt rotations in the league this season.


Have you also seen the Bulls the past years they do good against old and slow and then struggle against faster offensive minded teams.

I dont know what you want me to say, I'm not impressed with this win. If they do the same against the Celtics tomorrow then ok lets get excited.

And what you saw tonight is not what the Spurs do, they do play a slow methodical game but they dont look like a bunch of 40 year olds, Parker looks hurt because freaking Deng was out running him lol.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Did it occur to you they played like crap because the Bulls' defense is legit once again? We pressured everything around the basket and really controlled the boards. This is the same trend we saw in preseason, btw, so I'm actually not very surprised.
> 
> This is a different team from last year, and that is intentional. We're bigger, better defensively, better rebounding. Probably won't be quite as good offensively without Gordon, but that's fine. Much of the offense will start at the defensive end.


I dont know how in world you can state these things after one game lol.

Legit defense I dont know, Tim Duncan absolutely had his way against Noah and lets not kid ourselves Tim is not the same guy we saw 4 years ago.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I dont give out an A just because they beat a good team who played like an F team. The Bulls shot 41% from the floor, I know everyone on here probably has the Bulls beating the Lakers in 4 now in the Finals but I'm keeping it real.
> 
> The Spurs played like crap and you only win by 7?


Only won by 7? You do know we won right? We won!!!! 

During the 8 preseason games, we allowed just 40% shooting. San Antonio shot just 42%. We had a ton more rebounds. Had 9 blocks. So the nine blocks was because the Spurs were not intetested? The block where Rose ran the floor and blocked Jefferson was not because Rose is good, but because the Spurs played like a bad club?

I gotta give the Bulls some credit and a lot more than c+.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Have you also seen the Bulls the past years they do good against old and slow and then struggle against faster offensive minded teams.
> 
> I dont know what you want me to say, I'm not impressed with this win. If they do the same against the Celtics tomorrow then ok lets get excited.
> 
> *And what you saw tonight is not what the Spurs do, they do play a slow methodical game but they dont look like a bunch of 40 year olds,* Parker looks hurt because freaking Deng was out running him lol.


Thats what good defense does to a team!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I dont know how in world you can state these things after one game lol.
> 
> Legit defense I dont know, Tim Duncan absolutely had his way against Noah and lets not kid ourselves Tim is not the same guy we saw 4 years ago.


And do you know of any center in the league that Tim does not have his way?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Thats what good defense does to a team!


I agree but I dint see smothering great defense, I saw a team playing the lanes well and giving the open shot to the Spurs who failed to make those wide open shots. 

I dont even know whats wrong with a C+ grade! If you think the Bulls played A+ ball you out yo damn mind lol. 

C+ is very respectable.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

This was a pretty fun game to watch. Had some spectacular plays, and nothing that made me want to turn it off because it was so bad. It's a good way to start the season with Garnett waiting for them in Boston.

Loved Rose's block. His ankle can't be too bad if he jumped that high.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I didn't get to see any of the preseason games but judging from game 1 tonight, Bulls look good. 

Luol played well and hopefully he will shut me up for good. Once he understands he can get his points just by running, crashing the offensive boards, slashing w/o ball, and spotting up for catch and shoot, he will be at his best. It's when he tries to do too much one-on-one is when he struggles. He's the only small forward in the league that can't handle the ball, but I really think Rose and Kirk can hide that weakness if Luol allows it.


Taj looked good- like a Tyrus lite. Salmons just had a bad shooting night, Hinrich had trouble handling the ball, particularly with his left hand, but all that'll come back soon enough. 


Overall though I really like the ball movement and defense.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Is James Johnson injured or just out of the rotation?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> If they do the same against the Celtics tomorrow then ok lets get excited.


That's setting the bar a bit too high. Beat 2 contenders in back to back games? Hell, I'm breaking out the champaigne if that happens. Not to mention the Garnett factor has never been kind to us in the past.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

:cabbagepatch: Oh Yeah! Based on the stat sheet it looks like a great team effort. Great for team's morale. Definitely boost our players' confidence.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> C+ is very respectable.


I guess different people have different standards... C+ is not very good.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I dont know how in world you can state these things after one game lol.


9 games actually. I already said these things were revealing themselves in preseason. See the "preseason summary" thread. (Note: I've never been in the "preseason is meaningless camp, you can often see alot of useful things from your squad)




> Legit defense I dont know, Tim Duncan absolutely had his way against Noah and lets not kid ourselves Tim is not the same guy we saw 4 years ago.


Uh, this is TIM DUNCAN we're talking about. Greatest PF of all time and he's still one of the elite big men of this league. Absolute master of that bank shot and always has been. Let's not pretend Duncan isn't capable of dominating games still just to belittle Noah. Besides, we basically just used single coverage all game on Duncan. Kinda risky but it paid off. We let Duncan get his, but kept everyone else pretty quiet.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Fun night at the UC. The Bulls looked a lot more athletic/faster and sharper at times, but still had some bad chemistry and sloppy moments that I think showed a starting 5 who hasn't had the chance to build chemistry yet.

Great win. It's the Spurs and the season opener. Any characterization as something less than a great win is silly.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I dont give out an A just because they beat a good team who played like an F team. The Bulls shot 41% from the floor, I know everyone on here probably has the Bulls beating the Lakers in 4 now in the Finals but I'm keeping it real.
> 
> The Spurs played like crap and you only win by 7?


You really ought not to pigeonhole us so, bizkit. We're excited because we played well and got a win - none of us expect us to win a title this year and you know it.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Lovin' that Pargo avy, Lou!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I agree but I dint see smothering great defense, I saw a team playing the lanes well and giving the open shot to the Spurs who failed to make those wide open shots.
> 
> I dont even know whats wrong with a C+ grade! If you think the Bulls played A+ ball you out yo damn mind lol.
> 
> C+ is very respectable.


out of my mind...really? Hmmm...never been told that before. 

Look no need to belittle. I know you laughed, but still, I am not out of my mind. We are having a discussion. As you said you are entitled to your opinion. But guess what it goes the other way as well. 

Also I did not see your remark about some of us thinking the Bulls will beat the Lakers in four, that is silly dont you think? What Bulls fan realistically thinks that?

Beating an elite team at home...yes, it deserves an A. 

We out played them. They didnt lay down. We out muscled them, had more blocks than they did. We won. 

Beating San Antonio is not slightly better than average.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jimmy said:


> Is James Johnson injured or just out of the rotation?


I am guessing they are saving him for the second game of a back to back. Deng is not 100% yet.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Tyrus was the difference maker tonight 

Everyone will focus on his made J's in the 3rd but his defense was outstanding . He genuinely read the passages and his reaction time in stepping the help in was superb.

I kick his arse when he stinks it up but I am prepared to kiss it when he plays like that and deserves it.

He was dominant

The flip side was that he was a passenger in the first half


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Lu looked awesome. There was nothing quiet bout his game . He was active defensively , really went after at it on the boards , active on some back door cuts that led to some scores around the hoop ...but it was awesome to see his confidence there in stroking that mid range J...you just knew he was money with it when it left his hands

I really hope this is a sign of things to come from Lu


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Tyrus was the difference maker tonight
> 
> Everyone will focus on his made J's in the 3rd but his defense was outstanding . He genuinely read the passages and his reaction time in stepping the help in was superb.
> 
> ...


He was the spark we needed in the 3rd quarter at both ends of the court. San Antonio never had an answer for him.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Props to Kirk too who looked the business tonight. He was right on the money defensively and he looks like he has found some of his speed. Some nice driving plays


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Rose looked surprisingly sharp having very little burn in the preseason. Deng looking like a plus player and not like complete doodoo. Great game. And oh yeah, its kinda refreshing not having RJeff drop 25 on us either.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

superdave said:


> Rose looked surprisingly sharp having very little burn in the preseason. Deng looking like a plus player and not like complete doodoo. Great game. And oh yeah, its kinda refreshing not having RJeff drop 25 on us either.


Good for us he has struggled out of the gate so far. Maybe he is trying to do too much and not play his game?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Lu looked awesome. There was nothing quiet bout his game . He was active defensively , really went after at it on the boards , active on some back door cuts that led to some scores around the hoop ...but it was awesome to see his confidence there in stroking that mid range J...you just knew he was money with it when it left his hands
> 
> I really hope this is a sign of things to come from Lu


Luol looked like he cared tonight, as opposed to how he closed out last season. Something I noticed was that he was actually hustling during the last minute of garbage time and he got a jump with Blair and another deflection on a pass during the last few seconds of the game. That was nice to see.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

So, Bulls fans, who's your player of the game?

I'll go with Tyrus for being the difference maker tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scored more points, Noah had a hell of an overall game, but TT, his third quarter play and hustle in the 4th was the difference. Give it to Thomas.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

superdave said:


> Luol looked like he cared tonight, as opposed to how he closed out last season. Something I noticed was that he was actually hustling during the last minute of garbage time and he got a jump with Blair and another deflection on a pass during the last few seconds of the game. That was nice to see.


There was also a rebound he skied for toward the end of the game and it careened out of bounds with Kirk trying to save it when the result was in the bag...but the leap from Lu kinda surprised me ...I was like damn! Boy has found his ups


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> So, Bulls fans, who's your player of the game?
> 
> I'll go with Tyrus for being the difference maker tonight.


Can't really single out 1 player, which is how it should be. The team defense in general just got the job done. 

I thought Noah was extremely active early which set the tone. Rose looked a bit rusty in the 1st Q, but got sharper as the game went on. Hinrich and Taj were great sparks off the bench. 

I'm loving this team ALOT if they play with this kind of intensity all season. The shots will start falling better over time.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> There was also a rebound he skied for toward the end of the game and it careened out of bounds with Kirk trying to save it when the result was in the bag...but the leap from Lu kinda surprised me ...I was like damn! Boy has found his ups


I saw that...I have to wonder if Deng was going 3/4 speed in preseason or something. Granted, he won't win many foot races in this league, but there was an extra burst to his step today. The only complaint I have is when he tried to take R-Jeff off the dribble on one play -- it turned out pretty ugly. That's not his game at all. He was very effective curling around the baseline though. Gotta make sure we get him the ball in iso situations within 10 feet of the hoop. That's his game right there.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wynn said:


> The Bull will never lose another game.


LOL that is if they dont play another game.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Wynn said:


> The Bull will never lose another game.







:headbang:


----------

